
Project Management Lessons from Meditation  - ohjeez
http://quickbase.intuit.com/blog/2014/02/26/project-management-lessons-from-meditation/
======
manderson9000
If it's good enough for Steve, it's good enough for me. Going to incorporate
some of these. Thx!

